# 2008 Madone 5.2 pricing?



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

I've seen nothing but positive press for this bike but don't have any experience with buying Treks. I'm interested in a 5.2, but my budget is around $3k, so I'd like to get as close to that as possible - is $500+ off reasonable to expect in the April/May time frame?


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

My bike shop quoted me a sale price of $3,000.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I paid $3200


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

fueledbymetal said:


> I've seen nothing but positive press for this bike but don't have any experience with buying Treks. I'm interested in a 5.2, but my budget is around $3k, so I'd like to get as close to that as possible - is $500+ off reasonable to expect in the April/May time frame?


maybe next year at closeout on 2008 frames you might get that much off??


http://spokesetc.com/itemlist.cfm?pageId=182


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

doubtful - its a new bike getting great press. Demand will far exceed supply for the foreseeable future. When I picked my 5.2 up, the rep happened to have been there and told me I was lucky that I got it now (Dec) as they anticipate people waiting for months to get one come spring.


----------



## AJK (Nov 1, 2007)

What shop quoted $3,000. I would buy right now at that price.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

He's right, run over there with your checkbook


----------



## S80 (Sep 10, 2007)

list is 3300 at my LBS but their 5.2 has been sitting there for monts - and its a 56cm.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Your post is so vague, leaves a lot of room for interpretation. If its been sitting there for "months," maybe you're in the middle of nowhere. Maybe its been sitting there because its a 56. If it has been sitting there, then its time to put your negotiating skills to use by telling your LBS you will take it off his hands at a price you're willing to pay. Of course if you're not a 56 its all moot. I'd venture to guess you're not a 56. If you were, you would have been negotiating already. "If you don't ask, you don't get."


----------



## S80 (Sep 10, 2007)

Interestingly, I live in the fifth largest city in the U.S. I would consider a bike sitting in inventory since August - months. Specific enough for you? Thought the board should know that the Madone's aren't as sold out as you assert. But certainly, TREK dealers may have inventory issues when demand picks up in the Spring. But demand by no means currently exceeds supply - my point.


----------



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

I paid $3100.00


----------



## mj101076 (Aug 11, 2007)

*I paid...*

$3350


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

More importantly, how do you guys like your Madone 5.2??? Give us a review.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

S80 said:


> Interestingly, I live in the fifth largest city in the U.S. I would consider a bike sitting in inventory since August - months. Specific enough for you? Thought the board should know that the Madone's aren't as sold out as you assert. But certainly, TREK dealers may have inventory issues when demand picks up in the Spring. But demand by no means currently exceeds supply - my point.


 Demand FAR exceeds supply. This is what you will find if you attempt to have your shop order any 08' Madone. That they have had a 5.2 in a 56cm sitting for months in a major city is very curious.


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

i paid 3200 last july


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Trek lists the 5.2 for $3679.99. That is MSRP, but typically bike shops sell for less. I'm sure potential buyers would much rather read about how us owners feel about their 5.2's. Lets get some feedback!


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Trek lists the 5.2 for $3679.99. That is MSRP, but typically bike shops sell for less. I'm sure potential buyers would much rather read about how us owners feel about their 5.2's. Lets get some feedback!



Here is my overall feeling about the 08 5.2 Madone. 

I had been riding a 03 Litespeed Capella (aluminum with carbon fork, ultegra). This was an incredibly light and snappy bike for its year and build. I think the scales would read around 18.5 lbs, pedals and all the normal accessories. 

The Madone is lighter, and faster (climbing and descending). I ride in Colorado and there are not long flats here. The bike actually was dead-on its spec weight. 

My climbing continued to improve thru the remainder of the riding season here. 

Descents are amazing, it is like the bike is on rails. I'm thinking the brake pads will last forever!

Twoards the end of the riding season here, I set several personal best times and also had my fastest century. 

The 5.2 Bontrager components may be light, but I didnt really like them. The seat was gone after 1 week. The handle bars got replaced next, and believe it or not, the wheels will be gone this week. 

I also considered and test rode a few Specialized and Douglas (Colorado Cyclist) bikes. In this price range, the Madone was an easy choice. 

This bike is what I wanted, YMMV.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is a factor but more people it seems are buying the Performance Fit rather than the Pro Fit. Those getting the Pro Fit may see a slightly lower price, or be able to acheive better negotiation. 

IMO, the Performance Fit looks a Giant OCR, which is not to my taste or needs.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I have a performance fit - the difference being a slightly taller steering tube. I know looks play a role in buying a bike but its not all about the looks. The pictures dont really do the new Madone justice. Its really a stunning bike in person, beautiful details, quality of finish. The real proof is in the riding, its an amazing ride - very stiff yet compliant. Its a great combination of comfort and performance. I have some centuries planned in the spring and I'm really looking forward to them on my new 5.2.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

08madone5.2. I didn't mean it that way. I test rode both the Pro and Performance Fit and the on the Performane Fit, I felt like like was driving a bus. The handlebar was set up high and wide even after they lowered the bar as low as possible on a 54cm frame. I am about 5'7" 135lbs and I race, so I prefer to be a bit lower. Granted, I would be riding a 52cm. However both the Pro and Performance are very comfortable and plush compared to the alum Cervelo I ride now.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm 5' 9" and ride a 54 performance. I came out of a Trek 2300, also a 54. The first thing I noticed when I first rode it was that the handlebars felt wider. When I checked, the 5.2's handlebars are indeed wider - 42 vs 40 on the 2300. After a few rides, I got used to it and it feels perfectly normal. The geometry of the Performance and Pro is virtually identical save for the handlebar height. If you race, might as well go with the Pro version - 30mm lower height of the handlebars. The bike does ride beautifully no matter what version you go with.


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

My LBS offered me < $3k. PM me, and I'll give you the contact info. I'm sure they can ship it. I'm in Kansas.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree with you regarding the performance vs pro. I'm very close to your dimensions (5' 6" - 138 lbs), don't race but like the bars lower and not fond of long(er) head tubes. The 52 cm pro fit me like a glove right out of the box.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi '08, just curious. Did you measure the bars center to center to get 42 cm?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Nope, I looked on the bars themselves. Its right there on the front.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, not a 5.2, but I ordered a 6.5 Pro, and after a 3 1/2 month wait it finally came in. It was the first 6+ for my LBS (which is a top 50 Trek Dealer). The shop owner just told me that they are expecting even longer waits on new orders. I know all the 5.2s he had are gone, except for 2 demos. He is waiting for more. 

3k is a great price. They retail at around 3200, but good customers can go somewhat lower. 

HTH Zac


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Sweet, use it well!


----------



## I-Ride (Jan 18, 2008)

Which Specialized did you test in comparison? Since you bought the Madonne, obviously you liked it better. Can you share why? I have an older Trek 2000 and NEED to upgrade and am debating b/t the Tarmac and Madonne 08, 5.2 or 5.5.


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

I-Ride said:


> Which Specialized did you test in comparison? Since you bought the Madonne, obviously you liked it better. Can you share why? I have an older Trek 2000 and NEED to upgrade and am debating b/t the Tarmac and Madonne 08, 5.2 or 5.5.



A couple of rides on Roubaix and one Tarmac. Also road the 5.5. 

The Roubaix felt like it had alot of flex. I suspect that is normal for that bike and many like the comfort it provides. I really did not like the Sram crank on the Roubaix. 

On the Tarmac, I drove for over an hour to a bike shop that advertised a "sale". Got there 10 minutes after the doors opened, nobody else around, and the bike was a stripped down demo. I road the bike, but had a bad attitude from the start. None of area shops were dealing on a new 07 Tarmac. 

The 5.5 did not ride any different from the 5.2. Same frame, same carbon fiber and layout, same wheels. 5.5 was not worth the price difference of the 5.2. 

IMHO, the Trek black carbon frames (5.2/5.5) were better than the Roubaix. Dollar for dollar I felt the 5.2 was a better value than the 07 Tarmac. 

If I was choosing between Roubaix and Tarmac, Tarmac wins easy. 

HTH


----------



## Raymo853 (Feb 15, 2005)

AJK said:


> What shop quoted $3,000. I would buy right now at that price.


Wow, so you probably think I am nuts for turning away from a 5.2 Pro offered by my shop to me for $2600.

I am emailing them now and saying I will take it.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Yes, you are nuts for turning that down initially. Shame on you! Be a pal to your shop and give them $2800 instead. They deserve to make some money on it for having it for you to buy in the first place. ;-)


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I paid $3200 for my 5.2 Performance model. At $2600, I'd buy as many as my dealer had, keep one for myself, sell the rest at mkt value and use the difference to offset the cost of mine!! That said, $2600 doesn't make sense unless he buys so many bikes from that dealer that the dealer give him that kind of discount for customer loyalty. These bikes really aren't just sitting around to the point that a dealer would slash the price to such an extent just to unload it.


----------



## Raymo853 (Feb 15, 2005)

I have bought allot from this shop; two Indy Fabs, a Poprad, a Rig, a Blur, this, that, and the other things. Also I always list them as my sponsor in races, drink with them, buy them beer & pizza (too infrequently), do trail work with them, lead rides from their shop, gave one my seat on the Titanic's lifeboat. I have spent more at their shop than just about anybody, even the investors in the shop.


----------

